# First Adders of 2015



## JaySteel (Jan 28, 2010)

I performed my first adder survey of the year today at a Kent site that is scheduled for development and the building of a new crematorium in its place. I saw five Adders, a few Common Lizards and plenty of Slow Worms. It's such a shame that these beautiful reptiles will be relocated to another site. This adult female was enjoying the sunshine.

Adder130_JasonSteel_800


Adder131_JasonSteel_800


Larger photos on my website here:
http://www.jasonsteelwildlifephotography.yolasite.com/adders-4.php

Jason


----------



## Chrisxr2 (May 26, 2015)

That is absolutely stunning, great pics.


----------



## JaySteel (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks Chris. Adders are beautiful snakes. Them eyes are incredible.


----------



## danablett (May 8, 2015)

Just been going through your website.....your photos are amazing. I've also just learnt that there are scorpions in the UK....Just scared the wife (insert expleitif here) ...Must get a macro lens for my DSLR.


----------



## JaySteel (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for checking out my website and for your encouraging comments. I use my Canon 100mm f/2.8L IS Macro lens for most of my photography because it's such a sharp lens.


Jason


----------



## GOSS (Sep 5, 2013)

*Wonderful*

Thank you for the wonderful pics, just spent 20 minutes perusing your collection of excellent photos on your website. 20 minutes well spent.:2thumb:


----------



## JaySteel (Jan 28, 2010)

What a lovely thing to say! Thanks very much.

I really appreciate these great comments.


Jason


----------



## Toad in the Hole (Sep 27, 2011)

Love the website... Beautiful photography. I recently had my first encounter with a group of wild adders. I have fallen in love with them and will be back for another look soon!


----------



## JaySteel (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks mate. They are beautiful snakes especially when they've recently sloughed.


----------



## fatdiver (Mar 11, 2010)

*Adder pics.*

These pics of Adders are some of the best i have seen in a long , long time!
Its not until you see them in close -up that you appreciate how well they blend in with there surroundings, incredible stuff!
Thanks for sharing, hope to see more in the not to distant future.
Pics of these snakes are rarely seen as it is.


----------



## JaySteel (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks very much for your flattering comments.
Adders do have extremely good camouflage especially if they haven't sloughed for some time. I have been virtually standing on top of one a couple of times before I finally spotted it.

As if the proposed redevelopment of this site wasn't bad enough for the adders and other wildlife that inhabit this site, I've just received some alarming news. Travellers have now moved in and have taken over the site. I've been informed that there has already been extensive dumping of rubbish and widespread destruction on this site since the travellers moved in last Thursday. These people have absolutely no respect for wildlife and I'm sure they will kill every snake or slow worm that they find. 

With the current plans to redevelop the site as a crematorium I shouldn't imagine the authorities will care too much about the damage that the travellers will do to the site. In fact if the travellers kill off most of the wildlife then it'll make the job of getting this crematorium built a lot quicker and easier for the council.

The local council plan to have the travellers removed as quickly as possible but I think it will be far too late to save the poor reptiles.


----------



## Toad in the Hole (Sep 27, 2011)

Very sad news Jason.


----------

